
Coachella Valley Newsroom Police Scanners Go Silent - loteck
https://nbcpalmsprings.com/2018/12/05/coachella-valley-newsroom-police-scanners-go-silent/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
StudentStuff
Public safety radio traffic shouldn't be encrypted, full stop. These are
public airwaves, carrying non-PII data between public servants, no one is
calling out SSNs over a public safety network.

